# Kailangan ko'y ikaw dito sa puso ko



## RobertNL

*My dear friends,*

*Today i have received an other message from my eternal love, see finished her message with these sentences:*

_Kailangan ko'y ikaw dito sa puso ko_
_Kailangan kong madama ang pag-ibig mo_
_Ikaw lang sa habambuhay_

*Can anyone help me and translate them in English (or Dutch )?*

*I would be very greatfull if you could do that for me!!*

*Bye Robert*


----------



## LanceKitty

RobertNL said:
			
		

> _Kailangan ko'y ikaw dito sa puso ko_
> _Kailangan kong madama ang pag-ibig mo_
> _Ikaw lang sa habambuhay_


 
You are the one I need here in my heart
I need to feel your love
Only you forever


----------



## RobertNL

Hi Kitty,


Thanks for the translation!

My heart is filled with joy and happiness, as you can understand!
 
Bye
Robert


----------



## Honeylhanz

> _Kailangan ko'y ikaw dito sa puso ko
> Kailangan kong madama ang pag-ibig mo
> Ikaw lang sa habambuhay
> 
> _


_ 
_ 
I need you here in my heart
I need to feel your love
Only you forever in my life.....

i guess this will help.  
i feel the happiness in you and see your face smiling.


----------



## rob.returns

Robert, I think this paragraph is part of a song...And quite sure about it. Anyway the translations of lance and honeylhanz is correct.


----------



## julienne

aren't these lines from Regine's song?


----------



## RobertNL

Can you tell me which song it is and i want to hear it.


----------



## LanceKitty

It's titled *Kailangan Ko'y Ikaw* by Regine Velasquez


----------



## RobertNL

Thanks,

Going to find it on the World Wide Web and listen to it a 1000 times!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceKitty

It's a beautiful song.  If you need the lyrics translated, you know where to go   But you'll have to do it through PM.  WR guidelines


----------



## julienne

LanceKitty said:
			
		

> It's titled *Kailangan Ko'y Ikaw* by Regine Velasquez


 
ayayayay!   heheheh and here i was unsure of the titile!   duh!


----------



## RobertNL

It is indeed a beautiful song, i'm listening to it now actually (third time in a row)! Thinking of my love, almost getting emotional.


Can any one help me with the next question: am I in love?


----------



## julienne

hehehe i think only you can answer that question robert.... 
if i answer that it might get too off topic and... well...   

do i smell flowers in the air?? *snif*snif* orange blossoms maybe??? hhehehe


----------



## RobertNL

I'm having a cold, so I don't smell a thing  


Sorry WR, i known!


----------

